# Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen



## juerg_we (21. Mai 2013)

Der besseren Übersichtlichkeit wurde das Thema abgetrennnt aus Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Marc

Hallo marc,
ich habe mir auch aus diesen eckigen regentonnen einen filter gebaut und ich habe zwischen den tonnen 3 mal 75 verrohrt und bei mir ist bei 13000 liter feierabend ich habe gelesen das das wasser von tonne zu tonne ca 3 bis 5cm höher steht also dass sich die tonnen gegeneinander ausnivelieren geht ab einem gewissen durchsatz nicht mehr,ich habe mir in der ersten tonne so eine art sieb gebaut ,das ist momentan das einzige was super funktioniert,ich werde meine tonnen immer von hinten nach vorne immer 3cm anheben und die verrohrung ändern 
mein teich ist jetzt 2 jahre alt und vohriges jahr hatte ich 0 sicht (max10cm) dieses jahr sieht es schon besser aus vieleicht noch ein bisschen warten(aber genau weiss ich das auch nicht)
ich filtere momentan nur leider mit 17000 liter über 2 filter,aber momentan ist das wasser klar
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@ Jürgen:
Ab einer gewissen Teichgröße sollte man sich vom Tonnenfilter trennen - du hast die Anlage zwar sehr sauber aufgebaut, aber medientechnisch ist der "Misserfolg" eigentlich vorprogrammiert.
Dein Siebfilter ist ok, eine oder 2 Tonnen mit Filterschaum ist völlig ausreichend - dann sollte eher eine Tonne __ Hel-X bewegt und eine Tonne ruhend verbaut werden.(falls wirklich nach einer gewissen Anlaufzeit noch Bedarf besteht vielleich noch eine Tonne Hel-X dazustellen)
Wenn du die Einläufe Richtung Tonnenboden verlängerst, so dass eine Zwangsdurchströmung von Unten nach Oben stattfindet, kannst deine Tonnen-Positionen beibehalten - du musst aber die Lage deiner Matten entsprechend anpassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo nori,
ich kann das natürlich immer noch ändern,aber die flussrichtung leider nicht mehr,bei mr läuft das wasser von oben nach unten,(ich kann die schwammeinheit einfach heraus nehmen)ausser in der letzten tonne,da läuft das wasser von unten nach oben,das mit dem __ hel-x ist ein guter vorschlag,aber jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder sparen
und die wasserzuläufe grösser machen(für den moment),werde dann berichten.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Kannst du die Tonnen nicht einfach andersrum anschließen, also Einlauf Unten und Auslauf Oben?
Ansonsten kannst du das schon noch mittels Verrohrung in der Tonne ändern, es geht halt etwas Platz wegen der Rohre verloren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo Nori,
das geht leider nicht weil ich die verrohrung auf eine seite gelegt habe(sind also nicht mittig),frag mich nicht warum,ich habe mich das selber schon gefragt.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn du aber ein paar Tonnen weniger hast, dann kannst doch etwas mehr Abstand zwischen den Tonnen halten und mittels Bögen adaptieren - ist zwar strömungstechnisch nicht optimal, aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.
Ansonsten eben dann die Verrohrung in der Tonne anpassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

beim skimmer bin ich auch noch am rätseln,habe mir einen besorgt aber noch nicht angeschlossen


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo Jürgen,

die Fläche beim DN70 Rohr ist Pi*r²~38cm² die beim DN110 Rohr Pi*r²~95cm² 
Beim gleichen Widerstand fließt durch ein DN 110 Rohr also 2,5 mal mehr.
Mehr als 6m³/Stunde sollte ein DN 70 Rohr in Schwerkraft bewältigen, das DN110 15m³.

Beim Vorfilter würde ich versuchen 2 Siebe mit Ausgangswasser zu versorgen.
Hat sich das Sieb erst mal zugesetzt ist die Durchflussrate deutlich geringer.

Der Austrittsquerschnitt deiner Storodur Platten mag auch zu dem geringen Durchfluss beitragen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre den Übergang zwischen den Tonnen zu erweitern.
Alternativ wäre auch ein Parallelbetrieb möglich. Einen Ausgang aus der 2. Tonne in den Teich und eine DN110 Leitung in die 3. Tonne


----------



## juerg_we (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo jörg,
also die 6 siebe im vorfilter sind so gesehen paralell geschaltet,das wasser kann ungehindert in die 6 siebe
laufen ,da ich aber zwischen den sieben eine erhöhung habe läuft es erst ins nächste sieb wenn dieses beginnt zu verstopfen.
jeztz mein problem wo ich habe.
mein kompletter filter ist momentan ;
8 mal 300 liter eckigen regentonnen
1 ste ist der "siebfilter"
2 bis 7 ist mit je 6 matten 50mal 50 cm (also 1 1/2 qm pro filter) von grob nach fein
8 ist mit 200 liter biomedien gefüllt.
ich habe jetzt vor: jede tonne um 3 cm zur nächsten erhöhen(habe natürlich dann 21cm mehr höhenunterschied)
die verrohrung raus und einen kasten mit 310 qmm verbauen. 
aber dann habe ich meinen flow aber in reihe geschaltet.
wenn ich jetet die 6 mit den filtermatten paralell laufen lasse ,lassen doch die groben matten mehr schmutz zurück in den teich.
was ist besser paralell oder in reihe
ich habe jetzt schon alles gebaut und möchte es auch nutzen.
die andere seite ist ich habe jetzt insgesamt 17000 liter filterleistung und mein teich ist sternenklar(sicht240cm),momentan ist das wetter ja auch nicht so toll.aber soll ich mit dem umbau warten oder könnte das auch mit dieser filterleistung im sommer reichen(ich weis in die glaskugel kann keiner schauen aber nur ob oder ob nicht)
bitte um antworten
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo
noch ein paar fotos vom momentanen teichwasser.
die pumpe liegt in 1 m tiefe
im bild 1 im hintergrund das weisse ist der tifste punkt mit 2meter 40.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## heiti1976 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo zusammen!
Nach etwas Abstinenz und rumprobiereren..ich habe mir einen neuen Standskimmer gekauft und den mittels Kugelhahn und Abzweig an die bestehende Pumpe angeschlossen. So kann ich mit dem Kugelhahn einstellen wieviel Skimmer und Pumpe ziehen soll. Habe dabei festegestellt, dass ich nicht drum herum komme meinen Tonnen noch einaml zusätzlich zu verrohren..ich denke mindestens noch einmal 75er Rohr..
Mein Wasser ist mittlerweile bedeutend klarer geworden 90cm gute Sicht..danach nur bei gutem Licht etc..
Beim rumprobieren ist mir die Idee gekommen mein System evtl. auf Schwerkraft umzubauen, da ich meinen Filter ziemlich hochbocken musste, würde ich die Platten, auf dem der Filter steht abbauen, müsste ich nur etwa 40cm runter um auf Teichniveau zu kommen.
Nun zum Thema: Kann das funtionieren oder habe ich dann mehr Probleme als vorher. Ich stelle mir vor zwei umgedrehte Bodenabläufe und ein Skimmer. Leider kann ich dann alles nur mit 50er verrohren..dann in den Filter mit jeweils zwei 75er Rohren verbinden und dann mit Pumpe zurück in den Teich..
Für Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Gruß Marc


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Ich hab irgendwo noch den Satz aus der Produktbeschreibung dieser umgedrehten Bodenabläufe im Hinterkopf:
Für einen Betrieb in Schwerkraft ungeeignet - oder vielleicht auch deshalb, weil ein 50-er Rohr bestenfalls 3-4000 Lit in Schwerkraft fördert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hey!
Es gibt auch welche die für Schwerkraft geeignet sind.Habe aber leider keinen gefunden der einen größeren Anschluss hat. Aber wie soll es sonst gehen? Doch lieber gepumpt? Kann ich mein Standskimmer überhaupt mit Schwerkraft betreiben? Evtl. von 50 er rohr am Bodenablauf direkt auf 100er Rohr oder 75er? Würde das mehr Durchfluss bringen?
Gruß Marc


----------



## Nori (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Wenn am Teichrand ein Schacht für das NG Zielsaugsystem eingebaut werden kann, finde ich das noch ok - aber irgendwelche Rohre "Aufputz" unter Wasser und am Ufer zu verlegen gefällt mir pers. nicht - dann lieber normal gepumpt.
Ich kenn übrigens nur Schwerkraftskimmer, die mit 100-er Verrohrung arbeiten - DN 50 und Schwerkraft schließt sich aus.
Gruß Nori


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo Marc

dieser umgekehrte Bodenablauf hat zwar auch nur max. einen 50er Anschluss aber zumindest nach der Skizze für Schwerkraft geeignet...

http://www.teichshop-franken.de/Ski...Bodenablauf/umgekehrter-Bodenablauf-7276.html 

Und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du dann 3x DN 50 Leitung bis zum Filter (1x Skimmer und 2x Bodenablauf) und das ist zusammen zumindest deutlich mehr als 1x DN75 vom Querschnitt (wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe) auch wenn es kein 110 KG Rohr ist.

Hast du statt eines umgekehrten Bodenablauf mal an so einen Saugkorb wie von NG gedacht?
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtechnik/NaturaGart-Ziel-Saugtechnik/Vorfilter-Durchfuehrungen/
Da gibt es ja verschiedene Querschnitte und Längen. Nur so eine Idee.


Gruß, Knut


----------



## Nori (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Ach ja, hier war es:

http://koi-discount.de/umgekehrter-bodenablauf.html

Schau in die Produktbeschreibung!

..interessant auch die Kundenmeinung...

Gruß Nori


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

und das ding haellt so am boden?
muss ich meine pumpe mal aufmachen und schauen ob ich das anschliessen kann...aber dann wird doch der dreck durch die punpe befoerdert....und das schadet nicht?


----------



## Nori (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Äh, das ist ja schließlich der Sinn einer Filterpumpe - wenn die nur sauberes Wasser pumpen soll brauchst auch keinen Filter daran anschließen, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo!
Danke für die Antworten..ich denke die Idee mit dem NG Pumpenschacht ist gut..wäre ein guter Kompromiss denke ich. Ich denke so was kann man sich auch selber bauen. Kiste mit drei Zugschiebern und einem Auslauf..Pumpe rein fertig. Auch die Saugkörbe von NG kann man selber bauen. Die Kiste auf Wasserniveau Wasser aus dem Teich mit Schwerkraft von dort weiter mit der Pumpe zum Filter. Wie groß muss die Kiste in etwa sein oder ist das prinzipiell egal?
Gibt es da noch was zu beachten?
Gruß Marc


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

ja schon aber momentan ist doch dieses plastegehaeuse drum und das verhindert blaetter und so.... der ablauf sieht so aus als wenn da groessere dinge durchpassen 
beschweren oder einfach auf den boden legen?

gruss marco


----------



## heiti1976 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Kann man das Gehäuse für das Zielsaugssystem auch außerhalb des Teiches aufstellen? Wie groß muss so eine Kiste sein? Reicht es wenn die Pumpe und die Rohranschlüsse reinpassen?
Gruß Marc


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo Marc

ich habe mit einer 200 L Regentonne so etwas ähnliches gebaut, allerdings als Absetzbecken, also ohne Pumpe (die kommt erst nach dem Bodenfilter).

Die Schieber sind DN 50 

Foto habe ich mal angehängt. Ohne die Bögen bekommt man bestimmt auch noch eine Pumpe rein (hängt natürlich von der Größe der Pumpe ab)

Ich würde aber eher eine 300 L Tonne nehmen...

Gruß, Knut


----------



## heiti1976 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hey!
Ja so in der Art habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Das ganze auf Teichniveu mu in Schwerkraft reinlaufen lassen und von dort via Pumpe in das Bogensieb..Wie hast du die Zugschieber eingeklebt? Mit extra Tankdurchführung?
Gruß Marc


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo Marc

Durchführung einfach geschraubt:
http://www.teichshop-franken.de/PVC...-1448/Tankdurchfuehrung-50mm-10874-10875.html

Gruß, Knut


----------



## juerg_we (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo,
also ich habe jetzt meine filter soweit umgebaut dass sie laufen ich habe auch noch einen trommelfilter dazugebaut (ohne antrieb,nur mit wasserkraft) bespannt mit 63 my,ich habe momentan eine sichttiefe von guten 30 cm(bei der ersten hitzeperiode hat man können zuschauen wie das wasser grün wird).
im 1sten filterkreislauf habe ich ein spaltsieb mit 200my drannhängen(10000 liter/stunde),den habe ich in 4 monaten 1mal saubergemacht,vor dem spaltsieb hängt eine 75 watt uvc lampe (ca 1 monat alt ,gehäuse aus edelstahl),es verklumpen sich bei mir absolut keine algen,das spaltsieb ist sauber.
den reinigungsintervall vom trommelfilter(momentan 20000litr/stunde) habe ich auf 3 tage gestellt.er setzt sich ums verecken nicht zu,ist 63 my zu grob?????,kann das sein weil bei mir kein wasser in der trommel steht,dass er mehr durchlässt ????,die bilder vom trommelfilter sind nach 5 tagen ohne spülung,ich muss auch sagen dass diese rippen die ich eingebaut habe ständig das schmutzwasser läuft(ganz minimal) und auf diese weise ca2 kg dreck aus dem trommler läuft ohne zu reinigen(natürlich ein super nebeneffekt,der automatisch gekommen ist), sind die 10000 liter wasser die ich durch die uvc laufen lasse zu wenig???????
regenerieren sich die algen wieder im teich???????(umwälzung durch die uvc dann alle 6 einhalb stunden).
leider musste ich mit meinen filtern in die höhe,umbau auf schwerkraft ist nicht möglich ,aber trozdem habe ich nur zwischen wasserstand im teich und filter 95cm.das spaltsieb sieht schon 1 monat so aus wie auf den bildern,langsam verstehe ich das nichtmehr,
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## juerg_we (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge Siebfilter+Tonnen*

Hallo,
kurzes update über meinen trommelfilter ohne antrieb.
also er ist in letzter zeit häufig stehen geblieben und die dreckausbeute war auch nicht dass was ich mir vorgestellt hatte.
jetzt habe ich einen kleinen motor dranngebaut und der dreht die trommel alle 5 min um ca30grad und alle stunde wird gespült,jetzt habe ich einen dreckaustrag wo gegenüber der dauerdrehung um ca500% zugenommen hat,also eine stehende trommel holt durch den sich dann bildenden biofilm viel mehr raus als eine drehende (dauernd) trommel, da ich nach vorne keine dichtung habe und sich auch der wasserdruck
kaum ändert habe ich einen motor mit 5nm drehmoment einfach obendraufgesetzt der über eine gummirolle
die trommel ohne probleme dreht(er drückt nur durch sein eigengewicht und aufnahme mit ca 3kg auf die trommel)
wenn fragen sindkeine angst einfach fragen
gruss
Jürgen


----------

